# Calif. tempers, is shit like this for real?????



## Hanafuda (Mar 1, 2020)

Just watch the video. Don't bother with the comments, nothing new or worthwhile after the original tweet. I'm just wondering if this kind of shit's really happening, i.e. law enforcement providing no assistance and even warning homeowners not to interfere with homeless squatters in their yard. Crayz.



https://twitter.com/MichaelCoudrey/status/1233928266764828672


----------



## GBADWB (Mar 1, 2020)

Not sure I can trust his words without evidence(either the proof of interacting with the police, or proof that homeless people were indeed there). But I'll say that from where I've been, the police does move homeless out of places where they arent supposed to be. How the is supposed to be, hes supposed to report them for trespassing first, then get police to come. But if the police refused to, then that's a problem with law enforcement.


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 1, 2020)

GBADWB said:


> Not sure I can trust his words without evidence.



Oh, me either. "Extraordinary claims require extraordinary proof." But that dude does seem pissed, and I've heard some other stuff before about 'sqautter's rights' and the difficulty of evicting in California.


----------



## notimp (Mar 1, 2020)

Theres something odd going on here. Even if you were swatting (only applicable to abandoned buildings afaik), you wouldnt choose to prep up a tent directly in front of another persons door.

This will prevent privacy in many situations, without need. To even partly make sense, person who pitched up the tent would have to want to enrage whoever lives in the house. Which hints at a bigger backstory.

Oddball on top of oddball on top of strange... Somethings not right here.


----------



## Ace001 (Mar 1, 2020)

Damn libtards. Time for a cleanse. Come on corona lol


----------



## notimp (Mar 1, 2020)

rly? 

*Sees twitter posting.*
*Believes law has changed*
*Believes police be oppressing*

Shares fear with the world.

*People be talking them down.*

*Friend shows up and hateposts against libtards, with pepe style lol at the end, because this be joke, although no one can explain whats funny*.
-

First google search result that explains, that squatting rights, would not be applicable:
https://ipropertymanagement.com/laws/california-squatters-rights

Again - none of that story jells. There is no reason to post it, because it isnt news - its 'guy on twitter'.

And people get to hatepost, before confirming that this is even a story - which isnt so great to be honest.


----------



## notimp (Mar 2, 2020)

Fake confirmed:
https://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/...wner-with-jail-if-he-moved-homeless-tent.html


----------



## notimp (Mar 2, 2020)

There is one more thing we have to address.

The immediate abhorrence and two categories thinking everyone in here basically immediately displayed towards homeless people.

Everyone in here (with a few exceptions), immediately was completely willing to think of them as subhuman, without human needs, overlook the extremely derogative language in the video ("they are out there boozing and f*cking all the time"). And blame liberals for making the police to not go and protect you from that outrage.

Now - if you, for a second would have looked at the story from the perspective of that homeless person. You would have noted immediately, that - every humans wishfullfillment idea of the perfect living space - IS NOT two inches removed from the doorstep of a f*cking mysatropic dudebro, with an attitude problem (who turned out to be a liar and social media arsonist as well).

Much less that of a homeless person, that would have to deal with such a wonderful personality, every time they - and not them entered their home.

That you overlooked all of this, and went straight for the outrage baiting means - that you are basically a rotten person in my book.

Concern for your 'community' doesnt outweigh all that.

One more lesson. Liberal, or not - outwards facing 'willingness to help' attitude (society), universally ends at our doorsteps. Societal morals, and individual needs and worries, are not the same at all. And we understand that pretty universally.

So any society - that would actually force this concept of "do good to the next person" onto its citizens, and would intersect that with giving up personal space, would not work.

So not only did you think of that homeless person as sub human (without basic needs) for the most part. You also thought liberalism is about f*cking over society so much - that it in a very basic sense is then unable to exist.

And then you replaced your own wish of "a stronger ruleset" and claimed that liberals would be the cause of that - just in the wrong direction. Which is why you never blamed the police.

This behavior was (predictably (so its not all just 'your fault', its actually human decision systems failing - predictably)) irrational to the max.

You are welcome.


----------



## mixelpixx (Mar 2, 2020)

Facts are hard.


----------



## notimp (Mar 2, 2020)

Referring to the last line of the statement in the image above:

Every pepe person in the world, always says - that their hatebait was just a joke. Its their get out of jail free card. (You then can't call them racists, or worse, ..)

How you test for that is, that you ask yourself - could this ever be seen as remotely funny by anyone.

Of course you never can be sure, that it isnt just your poor comedic taste, but twitter in its entirety not thinking that it was funny, should at least give you a clue.

This is still media literacy training.  (Pepe edition.  )


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 2, 2020)

notimp said:


> Fake confirmed:
> https://hoax-alert.leadstories.com/...wner-with-jail-if-he-moved-homeless-tent.html




Thank you. That answers my question. And I'm glad that _is_ the answer. What an asshat.


----------



## notimp (Mar 2, 2020)

Not only him, but that twitter account picked that video up, and reposted it without any indication that they captured it from TikTok (and without any context). Just because it had viral potential? Because it gave you the right kind of followers? There is that as well.

So that was either malice (because that kind of stuff predictably works to get people worried). Or a chain of unfortunate events, where several people acted irresponsibly.

An now think for a minute what kind of a job 'debunking all that stuff' is, for even an entrepreneural 'agency/journalist'. Anyone but Mark Zucktheberg would actually have to be in favor of people only picking that stuff up, after it was vetted.

Not before. And then having some poor shmuck play 'I'll provide your mind fix after with some phone calls to the police department and a 'fake' label'. Not saying that with conventional journalism that never happened, but social media made it worse. (Partly because it made it quantifiable, what kind of stuff works. (If you were to follow the 'predictably irrational' logic.))


----------

